# have u ever looked up pirated games or mayb even p***



## ComplicatioN (Jan 7, 2009)

have you?


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm doing both, at the same time.


----------



## antwill (Jan 7, 2009)

I don't see what your cousin has to be afraid of unless he's like addicted to it. Tell him not to worry, millions of people do it all the time.


----------



## nin10do (Jan 7, 2009)

ooh pirated games. the cops are gonna come knocking on your door any sec.  it's a good thing i don't live in france.


----------



## antwill (Jan 7, 2009)

Why, what's so bad about France?


----------



## ComplicatioN (Jan 7, 2009)

antwill said:
			
		

> I don't see what your cousin has to be afraid of unless he's like addicted to it. Tell him not to worry, millions of people do it all the time.


his crying right next to me atm xD
his saying will he be caught cos he looked it up for 30mins


----------



## Sstew (Jan 7, 2009)

I'd tell him not to worry about it, Im sure he'll be fine..


----------



## nin10do (Jan 7, 2009)

antwill said:
			
		

> Why, what's so bad about France?
> 
> the three strikes law. you get two warnings and then it's bye bye internet.
> 
> ...



xD how old is he? if he's crying after watching porn he's going to be a mess after real sex.


----------



## ComplicatioN (Jan 7, 2009)

nin10do said:
			
		

> antwill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


his 13 atm and scared his isps gonna get him


----------



## Martiin (Jan 7, 2009)

awwwww.
don't worry.
the process for execution for doing crime against the law is very quick and painless.
they take the law-break's life quickly and painlessly in ninja fashion. ;]


----------



## ComplicatioN (Jan 7, 2009)

Martiin said:
			
		

> awwwww.
> don't worry.
> the process for execution for doing crime against the law is very quick and painless.
> they take the law-break's life quickly and painlessly in ninja fashion. ;]


your scaring him his only 13 O_O


----------



## maduin (Jan 7, 2009)

then he shouldn't be on the internet


----------



## ComplicatioN (Jan 7, 2009)

maduin said:
			
		

> then he shouldn't be on the internet


its his problem xD the influence these days 12 year old kids are worse then we were


----------



## skyman747 (Jan 7, 2009)

The internet was made for Porn, and Pirating has become a major use of it. So if you can't take it, get off de compooper.

Tell him that for $10 you can garuntee his safety


----------



## antwill (Jan 7, 2009)

nin10do said:
			
		

> antwill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For just looking it up? Theres no way they can get him for that, besides Australia's got a pretty calm attitude towards that sort of thing anyway. It's not gonna happen, tell him he can sleep easy tonight.


----------



## nin10do (Jan 7, 2009)

uh dude the whole world watches pr0n and downloads games. don't you think it's a little selfish to think the police are going to target you...

by the way heres an article from wiki:

TPB website allows users to search for and download BitTorrent files ("torrents"), small files that contain metadata necessary to download the data files from other users. The torrents are organized into categories: *Audio, Video, Applications, Games, Porn *(as an option for registered users), and Other.[7] Registration requires an email address and is free; registered users may upload their own torrents and comment on torrents. Downloading data files from other users is facilitated by the BitTorrent trackers.

and they have like 500 million users. there you go nothing like hard logic to calm down kids.
also tell him not to worry about it.


----------



## OsCatalepticos (Jan 7, 2009)

my cousin got 35 to life for looking up "free mp3s" on google. tell him to hide!


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jan 7, 2009)

ComplicatioN said:
			
		

> maduin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thought he was teh 13?!


----------



## ComplicatioN (Jan 7, 2009)

antwill said:
			
		

> nin10do said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but 30mins is long for him o and i tried the money thing it didnt work T_T
jugger the 12 year old isnt him its his freinds from primary


----------



## antwill (Jan 7, 2009)

OsCatalepticos said:
			
		

> my cousin got 35 to life for looking up "free mp3s" on google. tell him to hide!


Only 35 to life, wow he got it pretty easy!!


----------



## nin10do (Jan 7, 2009)

australia is cool. over ambitions plans that will never work.

http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20081...ed-to-fail.html


----------



## antwill (Jan 7, 2009)

Heh Australia aint that cool, you heard about this ISP filter they plan on using, it's such a stupid idea. I swear they must have been high and stupid to come up with this.


----------



## Smatchmo (Jan 7, 2009)

No, I never have. They monitor stuff like that and they're probably monitoring you right now for expressing an interest in pirated games & p*rn. My friend did a research paper on Pirate Bay and had to do some online research on the site. Cops were at his front door the very.next.day. with search warrants and FCC agents.

You should be ok as long as you don't spend more than 10-15 minutes researching & dl-ing stuff. any longer than that at one time and you've made yourself a easy target.


----------



## antwill (Jan 7, 2009)

Smatchmo said:
			
		

> No, I never have. They monitor stuff like that and they're probably monitoring you right now for expressing an interest in pirated games & p*rn. My friend did a research paper on Pirate Bay and had to do some online research on the site. Cops were at his front door the very.next.day. with search warrants and FCC agents.
> 
> You should be ok as long as you don't spend more than 10-15 minutes researching & dl-ing stuff. any longer than that at one time and you've made yourself a easy target.


Damn, the cops and FCC agents?! I guess its like the matrix in a sense, how they had to get in and out quickly, any longer and they'd be caught by the agents.


----------



## ComplicatioN (Jan 7, 2009)

has anyone of you been caught or charged or warned


----------



## antwill (Jan 7, 2009)

If anyone was caught or charged here i don't think they'd be able to tell you, ever heard how most court cases end with the person not being allowed online without supervision and such? Also a part of them would be dead inside, cuz of all the stress and stuff.


----------



## ComplicatioN (Jan 7, 2009)

antwill said:
			
		

> If anyone was caught or charged here i don't think they'd be able to tell you, ever heard how most court cases end with the person not being allowed online without supervision and such? Also a part of them would be dead inside, cuz of all the stress and stuff.


true he justs wants to know if any aussies have looked it up for 30mins what a scared little kid i feel sorry =(


----------



## Cablephish (Jan 7, 2009)

Wow, you guys are gonna traumatize this poor kid. I'm pretty sure everyone's done this at some point or another. Whether it was by accident, or curiosity, or you've created a hobby out of it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








EDIT: I'm not implying it's MY hobby... But there are people out there, I'm sure of it.


----------



## antwill (Jan 7, 2009)

Cablephish said:
			
		

> Wow, you guys are gonna traumatize this poor kid. I'm pretty sure everyone's done this at some point or another. Whether it was by accident, or curiosity, or you've created a hobby out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good thing you edited that, those smileys sure made it seem like YOU have made it quite the hobby. Nice save.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jan 7, 2009)

Smatchmo said:
			
		

> No, I never have. They monitor stuff like that and they're probably monitoring you right now for expressing an interest in pirated games & p*rn. My friend did a research paper on Pirate Bay and had to do some online research on the site. Cops were at his front door the very.next.day. with search warrants and FCC agents.
> 
> You should be ok as long as you don't spend more than 10-15 minutes researching & dl-ing stuff. any longer than that at one time and you've made yourself a easy target.


WTF, I've browsed TPB and Demon for well over an hour and I'm still here!

@ComplicatioN
MY brother was warned but he fails at piracy


----------



## ComplicatioN (Jan 7, 2009)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> Smatchmo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol but he wants to know if anyone of you guys watched thing


----------



## antwill (Jan 7, 2009)

ComplicatioN said:
			
		

> juggernaut911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who knows if anyone would feel like talking about it, they now do brainwashing just like in A Clockwork Orange.


----------



## Twiggy12 (Jan 7, 2009)

hey if he scared of porn dont show him 2*irl1*u* and if hes afraid that the cops are gonna get him for pirating, just remember im 13 im aussie and i pirate, i dont lose sleep over it, anyway its their fault for making everything twice the price and giving us half of our cut from work so blame the gov not yourself


----------



## antwill (Jan 7, 2009)

Not to mention how crap the economy is in Australia. We get it so bad over here.


----------



## Frozen_Fish (Jan 7, 2009)

The cops hardly ever go after individual pirates they usually only go after large piracy rings. Though once in a while they do go after an individual just to set an example.


----------



## antwill (Jan 7, 2009)

Yeah, it's a good thing they no longer burn people at the stake, or you know, pirates would be facing that instead. They do only tend to go after those types of people that sell the games once they pirate, not the little fish who just download.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Jan 7, 2009)

w-w-w-what? He's 13 and he's crying about something that stupid? I'm 13... and uhh... I definitely buy every one of my games for my DS. What's this flash cart thing you speak of?


----------



## Link5084 (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm wondering, does France monitor people's ISP's to see if people pirate?


----------



## antwill (Jan 7, 2009)

Hehe Moo said:
			
		

> w-w-w-what? He's 13 and he's crying about something that stupid? I'm 13... and uhh... I definitely buy every one of my games for my DS. What's this flash cart thing you speak of?


To be fair, im sure console and PC game piracy are taken a lot more seriously than DS game piracy, even though you'd expect game piracy to be game piracy.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jan 7, 2009)

antwill said:
			
		

> Not to mention how crap the economy is in Australia. We get it so bad over here.


That sucks. though, doesn't america get made fun of or is that just my america-vision?


----------



## antwill (Jan 7, 2009)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> antwill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess it kinda depends, like every country some countries get poked fun of, but thats mainly in the TV industry and stuff, cuz you know how powerful the media's hold on everyone is. I suppose some people idolize the Americans for somethings such as having the cheaper games and stuff, but i guess it depends on the person. Australia's pretty diverse with lots of different cultures so not everyone makes fun of other countries.


----------



## Translucentbill (Jan 7, 2009)

Hell, i pirate at LEAST 3 games a day, and i have downloaded like over 7gb of porn. 

Dont be worried =P

EDIT: Plus your ISP wont do anything for looking at porn haha, now illegally pirating games, depending on your area im not sure about, but tell him hes fine =P


----------



## antwill (Jan 7, 2009)

Or if you want to do the right thing as a cousin, tell him he's screwed and will have to start working 3 different jobs to save up enough to hire a lawyer, the choice is yours


----------



## Martiin (Jan 7, 2009)

ComplicatioN said:
			
		

> maduin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



im like.. freshman... im almost as young as he is... (just not as innocent) ahaaha
i think your.. a sophomore?


----------



## antwill (Jan 7, 2009)

Martiin said:
			
		

> ComplicatioN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We don't use those terms in Australia. Instead of having like Junior High and stuff, we just have Primary School which is where we spend the first 7 years of our life Grades Prep through to 6 which is usually at around age 12, then High School for the last 6 years from years 7 through to 12 which is usually at age 18 for the average student.


----------



## DeMoN (Jan 7, 2009)

You'd only get busted for distributing/selling.  They don't really care if you download for personal use.


----------



## ComplicatioN (Jan 7, 2009)

his scared cos he pirated 2 ds roms what a [email protected] and he doesnt care bout my flash cart
his also scared cos he thinks the cops are gonna get him cos he looked up po**


----------



## m3rox (Jan 7, 2009)

ComplicatioN said:
			
		

> nin10do said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, at 13 I was going to the playboy website while at school 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Your cousin is queer.


----------



## ComplicatioN (Jan 7, 2009)

lol playboy


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Jan 7, 2009)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> antwill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, america gets made fun off like almost every day.  For example, typical americans have no idea when september 11 was.


----------



## DokiDoki98 (Jan 7, 2009)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> You'd only get busted for distributing/selling.  They don't really care if you download for personal use.





Do u mean the games or the porn


----------



## antwill (Jan 7, 2009)

Sir-Fritz said:
			
		

> juggernaut911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I guess they do, mainly thanks to the Chaser.


----------



## m3rox (Jan 7, 2009)

ComplicatioN said:
			
		

> lol playboy



I was 13, the DSL and broadband didn't exist, playboy was all I knew 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I didn't cry when going through the magazines, and I certainly didn't cry when going to their website.

I don't know of any straight guy that cries after looking at porn


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jan 7, 2009)

Sir-Fritz said:
			
		

> juggernaut911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's just retarded... I mean your comment. No one wouldn't know what 9/11 was.


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Jan 7, 2009)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> Sir-Fritz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not everyones that smart.


----------



## m3rox (Jan 7, 2009)

Sir-Fritz said:
			
		

> juggernaut911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perhaps in other countries, but in the United States, everyone knows what 9/11 is.


----------



## antwill (Jan 7, 2009)

Yeah im sure they do know what 9/11 is.


----------



## Gman 101 (Jan 7, 2009)

Who's your ISP? I know that iiNet's currently being sued by the record companies for failing to stop their customers from pirating. My friend's with Exetel and he had his net cut until he paid a $25 fine for downloading a torrent. Fortunately for me, I'm with Bigpuddle (i.e. BigPond), and they don't care, nor do they fine people regarding piracy, although I'd never download anything through a torrent. Just tell your brother he's gonna be put in jail for downloading things online and that looking at naked women is a crime against humanity.


----------



## antwill (Jan 7, 2009)

Gman 101 said:
			
		

> Who's your ISP? I know that iiNet's currently being sued by the record companies for failing to stop their customers from pirating. My friend's with Exetel and he had his net cut until he paid a $25 fine for downloading a torrent. Fortunately for me, I'm with Bigpuddle (i.e. BigPond), and they don't care, nor do they fine people regarding piracy, although I'd never download anything through a torrent. Just tell your brother he's gonna be put in jail for downloading things online and that looking at naked women is a crime against humanity.


Fortunately for most, the majority is with the ISP run by racoons and other zoo animals (read: Optus). Also that doesn't sound right making someone pay a certain fee for a torrent that they might not have even downloaded, without proof.


----------



## EmeraldEx (Jan 7, 2009)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> Sir-Fritz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, he says that because an Australian comedian went to America, and when asked, several people there couldn't answer "What date did 9/11 happen on?".


----------



## antwill (Jan 7, 2009)

EmeraldEx said:
			
		

> No, he says that because an Australian comedian went to America, and when asked, several people there couldn't answer "What date did 9/11 happen on?".


That was on the Chaser if im not mistaken am i right? Still can't really take that show seriously, i wouldnt be surprised if they edited bits out. Also it went way downhill season 2. Anyway back on topic. 

@OP, does your cousin still have any reason to doubt that he's not safe?


----------



## SoulAnger (Jan 9, 2009)

ComplicatioN said:
			
		

> his crying right next to me atm xD
> his saying will he be caught cos he looked it up for 30mins


Quickly, this is crucial. Tell him to call a ninja to drive out those pirates out of his house. I think someone seeds. ninja hotlines, in torrent sites.


----------



## jan777 (Jan 9, 2009)

is this really your cousin, or you? lol jk


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Jan 9, 2009)

EmeraldEx said:
			
		

> juggernaut911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! I dont know if it was real or set up but it did look really real.


----------



## ComplicatioN (Jan 10, 2009)

jan777 said:
			
		

> is this really your cousin, or you? lol jk


im old enough to know its not that dangerous


----------

